# [SOLVED] Xorg -configure: module i915 not found

## telebabbo

Hi all

I am on an Acer Aspire 1 with a fresh install of gentoo. I followed step-by-step the kernel compiling found here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One_A110L#Kernel_Config but I couldn't find this:

     <*>     Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver) --->        

```
     Multimedia devices --->

             <*> Video For Linux

             <*> DAB adapters

         Character devices --->

     <*>   Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     <*>     Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver) --->         
```

Now, I'm trying to configure Xorg but it returns me a fatal error:

```
FATAL: Module i915 not found.
```

The kernel version is: Linux/i386 2.6.38-gentoo-r6, obtained via 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

Ideas? Should I try compiling the last Kernel version, 2.6.39.3?

Thankyou!Last edited by telebabbo on Sun Jul 10, 2011 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## telebabbo

SOLUTION found studying /usr/src/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig:

To make "Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)" visible, you have to enable "Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support" in "Device Drivers/Graphic support/'/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)' "

----------

